# nolva with dbol? yes..no?



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Starting my 2nd cycle 2moro. Test e/dbol. 12week cycle with 4week kickstart. Ill be running adex at 0.5mg eod through the whole cycle. Question is i wanted to run the nolva throughout the kickstart to prevent gyno from the dbol. Would this be a problem an if not how much nolva would be taken with 30mg dbol ed?


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

yes u can mate ,id up the dbol to around 40/50mg aday ,and run 20mg of nolva throughtout :thumb:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Anymore feedback on this?


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

antbig1234 said:


> yes u can mate ,id up the dbol to around 40/50mg aday ,and run 20mg of nolva throughtout :thumb:


x 2.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Do 40mg dbol and yea 20mg nolva but id only take that if you start to see or feel gyno appearing?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

I feel im slightly gyno prone as my last cyle of test e/tbol i ran adex at 0.5mg eod an still had slightly sore nips throughout but went away after finishing cycle.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Did you get any sort of lump?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

No just slight itchyness an pain never got any worse or better. Pretty much stayed the same the whole time then went after a few days into pct. So feel im slightly gyno prone. Ill be running adex at 0.5mg eod through the whole 12weeks. Was thinking of running 20mg nolva ed for the kickstart of dbol to keep gyno away?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I am running an very similar cycle, 600mg test e for 12 weeks with dbol 45mg ed, I have got arimidex which I'm taking at 0.5 eod too but will up that if I need to. Would you need nolva and arimidex together? Always thought it was one or the other.

So far iv gained about 6-7 lbs in only 5 days!!!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

You feeling any strength from the dbol yet?

Would 10mg nolva be enough if also running adex at 0.5mg eod?

When i ran this dose of adex last time i felt it didnt really reduce gains. It certainly kept bloat off tho.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm doing 0.5 eod but I am unsure with nolva, think 20mg is fine but again mate I am not 100% sure as I though adex was more suited. I read somewhere that nolva reduces the performance of adex by 38% which just confused me to hell so i decided to just go with adex alone. I have got nolva for my pct though. Iv got a thread up on the steroid info forum tracking my progress with my pics too.

My lifts are up, pumps are insane and although iv gained quite a bit in weight this week, it's only noticeable in my chest and lats, I personally didn't notice but the misses has!!

Sorry to lower the tone but the sex drive has Erm....il just say increased..


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you have a link to your progress thread mate? Id be interested to follow that.


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

TS99 said:


> Do 40mg dbol and yea 20mg nolva but id only take that if you start to see or feel gyno appearing?


prevention is better then cure ,just start the nolva from day 1


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Any more input on this lads? Iv started my cycle today but can't decide whether to just stick with the a.i or run the nolva Also. to be safe..thoughts?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

TS99 said:


> Do 40mg dbol and yea 20mg nolva but id only take that if you start to see or feel gyno appearing?


Why are you giving people advice in this section of the board?

You don't even use AAS mate.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd say use the adex like you planned and keep the nolva just incase.

By the way 30mg is plenty. More is not better when it comes to dbol.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Appreciate the reply bro..would there be any problems running nolva at 10-20mg for the first four weeks I'm curious?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

No that's fine mate. It's what I would do since as dbol gives me bad gyno symptoms (stinging nipples) and adex doesn't cut it when it comes to dbol.


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Why are you giving people advice in this section of the board?
> 
> You don't even use AAS mate.


100% what i was thinking mate lol,my guy is natural


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Reason I ask is I feel the Adex possibly wouldn't be enough for dbol for me.


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Most of dbols gains come from estro conversion so in my opinion 20mg nolvadex while on dbol then switch up to ai to ride out the cycle


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

jeffj said:


> Do you have a link to your progress thread mate? Id be interested to follow that.


was just about to put it up then seen youd found it. You managed to find the gen you need for the nolva?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Wh33lz said:


> Most of dbols gains come from estro conversion so in my opinion 20mg nolvadex while on dbol then switch up to ai to ride out the cycle


Is this correct? oestrogen in a man(or too much of it ) causes all sorts of problems does it not? Feminization?

I have been wrong before though ;-)


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

TS99 said:


> Do 40mg dbol and yea 20mg nolva but id only take that if you start to see or feel gyno appearing?


Yeah but it takes time for the nolva to hit peak levels, so it's better practice to take it and be safe than sorry. Gyno could easily form within that time


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't take the nolva untill I needs to but then I'm not gyno prone thankfully! If you really want to run it I'd suggest 10mg a day more if needed you don't want to kill all the estro effects of the dbol, it's not all bad!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

apollo17 said:


> Yeah but it takes time for the nolva to hit peak levels, so it's better practice to take it and be safe than sorry. Gyno could easily form within that time


Agree to that, whats the point of taking something after you have it, heard of prevention is better than cure.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

You think i should run 10mg ed to be safe an drop the nolva when dbol finishes and continue with the adex?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Craigyboy said:


> Is this correct? oestrogen in a man(or too much of it ) causes all sorts of problems does it not? Feminization?
> 
> I have been wrong before though ;-)


No. It's an androgen. It does convert but that doesn't lead to gains from estrogen.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Take nolva with the dbol at 20mg/day. It won't affect your gains as it won't reduce circulating oestrogen, but it will reduce the affinity for the oestrogen to bind at receptors in the breast. ie. gyno. Once the dbol is over switch to adex.

If you want to be totally covered although it could hinder gains, you should use aromasin with nolvadex, as neither affects the efficacy of the other.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Would 10mg be enough or is it better to just run 20mg?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

jeffj said:


> Would 10mg be enough or is it better to just run 20mg?


I would just run 20 because as said it wont affect your gains


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I used to think yes to nolva on dbol but have since learnt some interesting things and I quote below.

Nolva reduces IGF-1 a significantly anabolic hormone. Why would you want to do that whilst taking anabolic steroids?

Adex significantly increases IGF-1 and also stops the water retention and other oestrogen related sides dbol can cause.

If you want the dbol to bloat you up as fast as possible and add water weight then use nolva. If not, use adex.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

I was going to use the adex regardless throughout the whole cycle mate but wanted to ask about the addition of nolva while on the dbol as i feel im slightly gyno prone.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

sorry to hop in on this thread,but i was told that if it aint broke dont try to fix it.so why use anything with the dbol until you start to show signs of gyno if at all!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

jeffj said:


> I was going to use the adex regardless throughout the whole cycle mate but wanted to ask about the addition of nolva while on the dbol as i feel im slightly gyno prone.


The adex should stop that from occurring but if you feel any early signs of it then add it as required. Don't need more than 20mg though.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> sorry to hop in on this thread,but i was told that if it aint broke dont try to fix it.so why use anything with the dbol until you start to show signs of gyno if at all!


what is the point of taking something to prevent, when you have got the problem already.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah I never understand the thinking of "keep adex on hand just in case" By the time estrogen sides have begun to manifest, it's too late, plus adex takes a while to build up blood levels. Take it from the start, reap the rewards of reduced bloat and easier recovery.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the input...reps given. Started cycle today. But haven't started any nolva as of yet tho But I have plenty


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Might sound lije a stupid question but would 10mg ed of nolva throughout dbol kickstart have any negative effects? I have plenty of nolva to do this. Also running adex at 0.5mg eod at the min.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Bump


----------



## josephwhfc27 (May 10, 2011)

by the sounds of it mate the adex is gonna pretty much stop any estro conversion, but however if u find its not doin the job n u exp itchy nips etc then yes run d nolva at 20mg thruout, u shud still gain esp when the test kicks in


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Is this correct? oestrogen in a man(or too much of it ) causes all sorts of problems does it not? Feminization?
> 
> I have been wrong before though ;-)


haha ok well...20mg nolva on dbol, switch to ai for rest of cycle. Despite the debates on how gains come about from dbol, this is a sesibleway to go about it


----------

